# F-15 flies home on one wing!



## Thorlifter (Nov 22, 2011)

F-15 Flys Home With One Wing | SplodeTV.com


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Dec 2, 2011)

Completely lost for words.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 2, 2011)

holey


moley


!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 2, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 2, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## N4521U (Dec 2, 2011)

I once heard, when I was aboard the USS Yorktown, there is nothing scarier than landing on a pitching deck, at night, in the rain.....


Wanna bet!


----------



## Gixxerman (Dec 27, 2011)

I remember reading that with both the F15 Eagle the F14 Tomcat the main fuselage body (as well as the wings, obviously) is fully intended designed to contribute a major amount of the lift the aircraft generates.
I guess this is a, pretty extreme, example of that element of the design coming in extremely useful.
Lucky man.


----------



## Grampa (Dec 28, 2011)

Already been posted
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modern/belive-not-6403.html


----------



## gjs238 (Dec 30, 2011)

The pilot spoke of lowering his tailhook to snag the runway cable.
Sounds like something from a naval aircraft.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 31, 2011)

gjs238 said:


> The pilot spoke of lowering his tailhook to snag the runway cable.
> Sounds like something from a naval aircraft.



I take it these are standard on modern comabt aircraft? See this for an F-111 using a tail hook.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIyYK9oz9Go_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2011)

gjs238 said:


> The pilot spoke of lowering his tailhook to snag the runway cable.
> Sounds like something from a naval aircraft.



Most US Fighters (Navy and Air Force) have tailhooks.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 1, 2012)

They all do have hooks , naval aircraft will take the cable on the approach end of RWY and AF aircraft will take the departure end cable as a rule


----------

